# rébus ?



## aricosec (23 Septembre 2003)

trouvez le nom d'une profession !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




.


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2003)

Goldorak ?


----------



## krystof (23 Septembre 2003)

Gardien de phare.


----------



## nato kino (23 Septembre 2003)

valà !!


----------



## nato kino (23 Septembre 2003)

Ça nourrit bien !!


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

le pére Fouras


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> trouvez le nom d'une profession !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barthez trois phare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais ça ne veut rien dire !!!


----------



## Philito (23 Septembre 2003)

Tu n'as pas reconnu le dernier correctement... c pour ça.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barthez Trois Paysage Marin....

tu vois


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas reconnu le dernier correctement... c pour ça.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais hésité au début avec "Construction cotière" !!
Mais on n'y voit pas plus clair.


----------



## Philito (24 Septembre 2003)

J'ai été voir sur  http://www.solutionsdebêtesrébuspointcom.com et enfin ils donnent la solution

Gardien de l'équipe nationale de football de france - dés a six faces en bois de chêne - petit phare côtier construit en 1934 à Larzac de Jussieu sur Sambre

Et là tout prend son sens !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Merci http://www.solutionsdebêtesrébuspointcom.com











On est sauvés,  je peux retourner à mon boulot....


----------



## Fulvio (24 Septembre 2003)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah, d'accord ! Et comment ai-je été assez bête pour ne pas trouvé la solution, alors que j'en ai un dans la poche en ce moment-même ?


----------



## aricosec (24 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Gardien de phare.


.
gaussez vous,gaussez vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,en attendant ,KRYSTOFF revenu de vacances a donné la solution,meme si vous l'aviez,cet acharnement a flooder a mort vous pourri la gagne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
a toi KRYS ,un plus dure pour ces rascals


----------



## krystof (24 Septembre 2003)

*+*



*+*





Et voilà.


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Boulanger ?


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *+*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oooaarfff

BOULANGER

Boules
Ange
Haie.


----------



## krystof (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Boulanger ?



J'aime bien le point d'interrogation, du genre "je propose mais je ne suis pas sûre".

T'as de la chance, c'est ça. Bravo !


----------



## krystof (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Oooaarfff
> 
> BOULANGER
> 
> ...



Bravo Sherlock, mais un peu tard.


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Sherlock, mais un peu tard.



Un peu tard ????
Un peu en même temps, oui

16:55


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Un peu tard ????
> Un peu en même temps, oui
> 
> 16:55



Vas-y PetIrix je n'ai pas d'idée.


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y PetIrix je n'ai pas d'idée.



Je m'en voudrais de te passer devant.

Je te le dédicasse.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2003)

Si je peux me permettre en voici un que j'aime bien
















Mon tout est un rapace (indice: je l'ai deja faite ici mais sans les images)


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre en voici un que j'aime bien



Je sens que c'est un truc tiré par les cheveux, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que c'est un truc tiré par les cheveux, non ?



C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire...
Par ailleurs toutes mes excuses pour avoir posté juste apres le tien mais j'etais pas sur d'avoir le temps plus tard


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire...
> Par ailleurs toutes mes excuses pour avoir posté juste apres le tien mais j'etais pas sur d'avoir le temps plus tard



Je ne le trouve pas ton oiseau (en tout bien tout honneur !!)
Par contre le mien n'est pas un métier.

Ce serait plutot géographique.


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je ne le trouve pas ton oiseau (en tout bien tout honneur !!)
> Par contre le mien n'est pas un métier.
> 
> Ce serait plutot géographique.



Tu pouvais pas le dire avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mésopotamie ?


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu pouvais pas le dire avant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent ! 











C'était à ton tour, ça l'est toujours.
A toi


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2003)

Je suggère de donner la réponse en image...


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je suggère de donner la réponse en image...








 ben, oui, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je suggère de donner la réponse en image...



En image ?

1) un met
2) un zoo
3) un pot
4) tas (ma première image d'un vrai tas de sable ne passait pas)
5) de la mie (de pain)


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> En image ?
> 
> 1) un met
> 2) un zoo
> ...



Ou ça peut-être :


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Ma qué, stupido Salvatore !!!

Je n'avais point tilté.
Un égarement.

Je pensais au détail de la solution.

Ahh le boulet !


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ma qué, stupido Salvatore !!!
> 
> Je n'avais point tilté.
> Un égarement.
> ...



J'ai rien dit hein ?!


----------



## salvatore (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ma qué, stupido Salvatore !!!



plait-il ?


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

salvatore a dit:
			
		

> plait-il ?



Arghhh.
C'est donc toi sous la robe de bure ?


----------



## salvatore (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh.
> C'est donc toi sous la robe de bure ?




hé !


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Un métier, sans accent en français 
















l'


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre en voici un que j'aime bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour ne pas oublier


----------



## gribouille (24 Septembre 2003)

+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 +  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 +  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 +  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











































 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +++










 merci de respecter les gens comme Black Beru qui n'ont pas encore trouvé l'utilisation des boutons pour aller en bas d'une page


----------



## Philito (24 Septembre 2003)

Abat-jour/houpette/tetine/nuit

bon le rapace vous le trouvez tout seulsx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












et oui le pluriel de seul c'est seulsx


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu dis ça parceque t'as pas vu tous les détails


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Un métier, sans accent en français 

















l'


----------



## gribouille (24 Septembre 2003)

des détaisl, des détails... ceux là y kill pas comme détails... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pis ....et pis.... et pis........  nan mais dis qu'j'y vois rien.... t'es toujours devant c'est de ta faute


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu te prends pour UltraFloodeur


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Un métier, sans accent en français 
















l'


----------



## gribouille (24 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu te prends pour UltraFloodeur



il n'as pas la palme... je faisais ça bien avant lui et toi, ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'ai même eus réussis de façon non préméditée, à faire tourner en bourrique UBB Threads une fois, et il a fallus que benjamin y répare tout le forums plantés... après m'avoir passé un savon


----------



## aricosec (24 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'adore gribouiller les jeux intellectuels que je ne comprend pas et,que donc a propos des sus dits je viens flooder a mort les promoteurs de jeux ,comme ce viel aricosec decrepi,voila !











.
vraiment je ne comprend pas ton animosité ?
que t'ais je donc fait


----------



## gribouille (24 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> je te hais gribouille, toi et ta folle jeunesse que je n'ai plus, ça me rend encore plus aigri. Tu n'es qu'un petit con ridicula avec tes "
> 
> 
> ...



Mais... mais... pépééééé enfinnnn.... mais y te font quoi à ta maison de retraite... c'est pas vrai.... je viens te voir à tout tes posts... pour prendre ta temp... heu non pardon (mort depuis deux siècles ça sers à rien) pour prendre discussion avec toi... demande à Finn Atlas je viens juste de lui dire sur iChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mon papy a moi... surveille toi... t'affoles pas comme ça... tu vas encore mélanger toutes tes bandelettes... et après on est obliger de tout dérouler et tu vas encore râler que t'as le tournis, le mal de mer, que tu vas dégueuler partout... et que ça te fait mal à la prothèse d'sophage... pfff t'es impossible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_( qui à planqué ma boite de chevrotines ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dépêchez vous de me la rendre, ça urge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

ORNITHOLOGUE ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> ORNITHOLOGUE ?



Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_un indice pour le tien jpmiss ?_


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bravo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un beau jour ou peut être une nuit.

Tu vois maintenant ?


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

le célèbre titre de Barbara !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> le célèbre titre de Barbara !



Bingo!
Il me fait mourir de rire celui là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: désolé pour la réponse tardive je suis un peu overbooké en ce moment


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

C'est un métier


----------



## krystof (24 Septembre 2003)

buraliste


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> buraliste



Facile facile.
Bravo!
It's up to you !


----------



## krystof (24 Septembre 2003)

+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +


----------



## aricosec (24 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
bon dieu,mais c'est bien sur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
au fait ? c'est y quoi qu'il faut trouvez ? un metier, un objet, l'age de gribouille ?


----------



## gribouille (24 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...



donne ta machine à mackie lui il sait s'en servir au moins pour faire des fautes










































 La Grib' je vais pas passer mon temps à passer derrière toi pour nettoyer tes conneries sans arrêt


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> bon dieu,mais c'est bien sur
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Croque-mort


----------



## aricosec (24 Septembre 2003)

extra floodeur peu etre, mais quel talent ce GROLANDAIS D'HONNEUR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










.
épatez le KRYSTOFF,enterré le GRIBOUILLE,charmée la BARBARELLA.
dégouttez l'arico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

J'attend la confirmation de krystof ou j'envoie la purée maintenant


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'attend la confirmation de krystof ou j'envoie la purée maintenant



Ben la réponse me semble être la bonne.

Vas-y! Envoies!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

Allez, hop. Un petit facil pour commencer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  +   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  +


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2003)

et celui de Glob il faut trouver Quoi ???


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et celui de Glob il faut trouver Quoi ???



Ben, c'est trouvé.

Il n'a simplement pas encore dit que c'était bon.


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

C'est un peu limite Global.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Visuellement parlant.


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ben, c'est trouvé.
> 
> Il n'a simplement pas encore dit que c'était bon.



Je crois pas, global a trouvé celui de Krystof, croquemort, et fait sa proposition, sans nous dire ce qu'il fallait trouver, et ça C'EST PAS DU BOULOT


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

Je m'en souvenais plus qu'il fallait preciser.
Donc voilà l'indice : idéologie


----------



## gribouille (24 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> enterré le GRIBOUILLE
> .



méfie toi des vampires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et réplique pas, t'as plus l'âge de jouer les Buffy


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en souvenais plus qu'il fallait preciser.
> Donc voilà l'indice : idéologie



Ane Art Chie


----------



## KARL40 (24 Septembre 2003)

Mince, grillé par jpmiss


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

Bravo, à toi


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2003)

je passe la main a PetIrix qui avait trouvé l'aigle noir. Faut que je fille j'ai plein de trucs sur le feu: demenagement, vaccances a preparer,  connexion ADSL qui deconne ...

PS: pour KARL


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

Vous êtes devant.


----------



## Philito (25 Septembre 2003)

Ordi[croix rouge]nateur ???? peut-être.....

bon JP Miss, que tu me dises que Karl 40 a trouvé, je veux bien.... mais bon (regarde bcp bcpp plus haut)..... et n'avait-on pas dit que l'on répondait en image....

J'dis ça j'dis rien....


----------



## Philito (25 Septembre 2003)

bon j'avais une croix rouge avant, je répond et l'image apparait, vive la magie....

bon on a dit que l'on répondait en image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ben oui je sais.....


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

L'était simple aussi cuilà.
Mais bon.

Pas trop le temps d'élaborer.

D'autant qu'il suffit de faire "citer" pour voir les liens, et la réponse apparait.

M'enfin bravo.
A toi!


----------



## krystof (25 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> D'autant qu'il suffit de faire "citer" pour voir les liens, et la réponse apparait.



Tout est dit.


----------



## Philito (25 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dit.



Merci http://www.solutionsdebêtesrébuspointcom.com

ne l'oublions pas.....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Krystof, je te laisse nous construire un zoli rébus, moi ma religion me l'interdit (ainsi que mon boulot)et toi t'es collé au bar


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Ordi[croix rouge]nateur ???? peut-être.....
> 
> bon JP Miss, que tu me dises que Karl 40 a trouvé, je veux bien.... mais bon (regarde bcp bcpp plus haut)..... et n'avait-on pas dit que l'on répondait en image....
> 
> J'dis ça j'dis rien....



Désolé Philito j'avions point vu. Faut dire que j'ai eu qqs souci ces jours ci (voir plus haut) mais c'est pas KARL 40 qui avait trouvé (apres toi) mais PetIrix


----------



## krystof (25 Septembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Merci http://www.solutionsdebêtesrébuspointcom.com
> 
> ne l'oublions pas.....
> 
> ...



Tu devrais arrêter la religion.


----------



## aricosec (25 Septembre 2003)

*"une variante,trouvez le mot qui manque"* 
.
*"ah,a propos,cherchez donc les liens bande de rascals"* .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.




.


----------



## krystof (25 Septembre 2003)

déprime.


----------



## aricosec (25 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> déprime.


.
d'accord,tu a gagné,mais maintenant ça sera plus dur pour toi,j'ai débranché le webcam qui est au dessus de mon foutoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.
fait nous voir tes talents


----------



## krystof (25 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> fait nous voir tes talents



Voilà..........ZIP !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Voilà..........ZIP !



Réponse : krystof


----------



## gribouille (25 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Réponse : krystof


 non c'est Saint Nectaire d'après le fumet


----------



## krystof (25 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Réponse : krystof



Bien joué. A toi.


----------



## gribouille (25 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ZIP... couic... AÏE



Réponse = trop vite, a Krystoph maintenant


----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2003)

*"la phrase mystere"*


----------



## UltraFloodeur (26 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai même eus réussis de façon non préméditée, à faire tourner en bourrique UBB Threads une fois, et il a fallus que benjamin y répare tout le forums plantés... après m'avoir passé un savon



y'a pire que moi


----------



## aricosec (27 Septembre 2003)

*"la phrase mystere"* 
* 1 indice, TIENS ? on dirais un pis de vache*
.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Septembre 2003)

J'ai toujours un probleme avec le debut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour la fin je pense avoir trouvé, mais bon


----------



## aricosec (28 Septembre 2003)

*"la phrase mystere"* 
* 1- indice, TIENS ? on dirais un pis de vache*
.*2- indice ,oui c'est bien un pis de vache*


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2003)

3 - indice : pour sûr, c'est vraiment un pis de vache.


----------



## aricosec (29 Septembre 2003)

*"la phrase mystere"* 
* 1- indice, TIENS ? on dirais un pis de vache*
.*2- indice ,oui c'est bien un pis de vache*
*ça c'est ben vrai,comme dit krystof,c'est un vrai pis de vache,et qu'est ce que il sort d'un pis de vache,hein vous pouvez me le dire "* 
.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2003)

Du vin blanc ?


----------



## aricosec (29 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Du vin blanc ?


.
raté !


----------

